# Celsius Cirrus Boots



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Celsius Climates last year and love them. The toe box is much more like skate shoes than most other boots, very comfortable.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice, i like the toebox alot as well...feels just like skate shoes, which is all i wear so its nice. sorry bout the pics fellas, forgot about em...still havent loaded on the computer. also, if anyone cares, they fit the flow nxts seamlessly


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bump for pics and update!

day one went great, i still had my POS drakes with cardboard for straps and they felt fine. i was cozy and warm, no feet problems whatsoever. squeeking is starting to go away. so far i reccomend them to anyone, especially old skaters they feel great. sooo comfy. i saw a kid at the hill with the first cirruses from like 2004 and he said he still loves his, hes riding 50+ a year and working at the hill wearing em..


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i got three days on these and the liner is fully molded it feels like. these are simply the best boots ive ever owned. i dont see myself going to any other company or any other boot infact...probably over 25 hours of riding and the boot still has every amount of stiffness so far. i have heard of 32s getting soft in 1/3rd of that time...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I really like the way those look. Sort of an orange/brown. I might look into a pair. Starting to get into the market for new boots. Mine are 4 years old now and starting to wear.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I really like the way those look. Sort of an orange/brown. I might look into a pair. Starting to get into the market for new boots. Mine are 4 years old now and starting to wear.


those are last years model but still really easy to find on ebay


----------

